# Steam Crave Squonker



## Attie (26/10/15)

This looks really interesting, and for a good price $100 for just the mod or $130 for the mod + Aromamizer RDA

Function:

Juice Bottom feeding

10ml Juice bottle built-in

Power mode and TC mode(only for Ni200)

Easy to replace bottle and battery

Single 18650 battery BOX MOD

Magnet battery door



Voltage: 3.1~4.2V

Output voltage: 1-9V

Output power: 7-60W

Resistance: 0.1-4.0ohm

Temperature adjust: 200F - 600F

Charging: 5V/1000mA

Product dimension: W59*H88*D26mm

Color: Gun metal color

(Micro USB charge cable included)




http://shop.steamcrave.com/c/steam-crave-squonker_0363

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/15)

This looks great @Attie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Is it just me, or does it look difficult t squonk and vape one-handed? With the button at the back and the bottle at the front. Would be better if the button was in the front too I reckon.


----------



## DoubleD (26/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me, or does it look difficult t squonk and vape one-handed? With the button at the back and the bottle at the front. Would be better if the button was in the front too I reckon.



Becomes a challenge to keep liquid away from the electronics though


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

This has the potential to be a dual mech squonker


----------



## kev mac (27/10/15)

Paulie said:


> This looks great @Attie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting.


----------



## Petrus (27/10/15)

What I read about most , not all is that the plastic of the 10ml bottles is very hard and difficult to squeeze. Angelcigs also sells some regulated bottom feeding mods most with 10 or 13 ml bottles, and yes most of the customers complaints about hard plastic and leaking issues. I think as time progresses and the way the technology pushes forward reosmods will develop a decent regulated squonker device, but with a price tag attached.


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Petrus said:


> What I read about most , not all is that the plastic of the 10ml bottles is very hard and difficult to squeeze. Angelcigs also sells some regulated bottom feeding mods most with 10 or 13 ml bottles, and yes most of the customers complaints about hard plastic and leaking issues. I think as time progresses and the way the technology pushes forward reosmods will develop a decent regulated squonker device, but with a price tag attached.


My experience with reos and cheaper products is as follows. 7 out of 10 times you get what you pay for. 

Yes reos seem expensive at first but for an original mod that is virtually leak proof and built like a tank with zero issues it's totally worth it. 

I mean you can get a reo if you add $30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/10/15)

Christos said:


> My experience with reos and cheaper products is as follows. 7 out of 10 times you get what you pay for.
> 
> Yes reos seem expensive at first but for an original mod that is virtually leak proof and built like a tank with zero issues it's totally worth it.
> 
> I mean you can get a reo if you add $30.


@Christos, I couldn't agree more, there is only one problem with a Reo, if you have 1, you want more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, I couldn't agree more, there is only one problem with a Reo, if you have 1, you want more.


I have to disagree. It's not a matter of want more.
I NEED more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (27/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, I couldn't agree more, there is only one problem with a Reo, if you have 1, you want more.





Christos said:


> My experience with reos and cheaper products is as follows. 7 out of 10 times you get what you pay for.
> 
> Yes reos seem expensive at first but for an original mod that is virtually leak proof and built like a tank with zero issues it's totally worth it.
> 
> I mean you can get a reo if you add $30.



We dont disagree that the Reo is a great device, however these devices are regulated and have tc which offer the user alot more experience 

I would like to see a source to where they tlk about the bottles if you can please post a link thanks.


----------



## Petrus (27/10/15)

Paulie said:


> We dont disagree that the Reo is a great device, however these devices are regulated and have tc which offer the user alot more experience
> 
> I would like to see a source to where they tlk about the bottles if you can please post a link thanks.


@Paulie, my computer skills is......bad, but go check out on angelcigs website the customer reviews on their regulated mods with 10ml bottles and the feedback of the guys using them. Maybe this mod got a different "make" bottle, but yes I would also love a regulated squonker, but would like one using the same bottles tubes etc. As the Rio because it has been tried and tested.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/11/15)

*Steamcrave Squonk Mod 60w TC & Bottom Feed Aromamizer RDA v2
*

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

